# Game 54: Nets @ Knicks--02.24.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 54
New Jersey Nets (30-23) @ New York Knicks (15-38)**
Friday February 24th, 2006
8:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES/ESPN
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Stephon Marbury*</td><td>*Steve Francis*</td><td>*Eddy Curry*</td><td>*Jalen Rose*</td><td>*Channing Frye*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>17.9</td><td>16.2</td><td>14.0</td><td>12.7</td><td>13.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>4.8</td><td>6.3</td><td>2.9</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>6.8</td><td>5.7</td><td>.2</td><td>2.6</td><td>.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Quentin Richardson*</td><td>*Jamal Crawford*</td><td>*Malik Rose*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>8.1</td><td>13.9</td><td>3.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.9</td><td>3.3</td><td>2.8</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.6</td><td>4.0</td><td>.7</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.6</td><td>24.1</td><td>12.5</td><td>19.0</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.2</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.4</td><td>.9</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.7</td><td>3.2</td><td>3.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.4</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.3</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Knicks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Stephon Marbury 17.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Eddy Curry 6.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Stephon Marbury 6.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.94</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Stephon Marbury 1.17</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .77</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Eddy Curry .89</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.2%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>David Lee 59.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 37.6%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Nate Robinson 38.5%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 82.1%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Channing Frye 82.8%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>30-23</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>26-27</td><td>4</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>21-33</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>20-34</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>15-38</td><td>15</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>43-9</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>34-20</td><td>10</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>30-23</td><td>13.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>32-22</td><td>12</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>27-23</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>27-25</td><td>16</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>27-27</td><td>17</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>26-27</td><td>17.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Nets Lead Season Series 2-0*
12.26.05: Nets 109 - Knicks 101 
02.08.06: Knicks 83 - Nets 96

*Upcoming Games:*
April 19th, @ NJ​


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 54: Nets @ Magic--02.24.06*

Todd the thread title is wrong :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 54: Nets @ Magic--02.24.06*



Hbwoy said:


> Todd the thread title is wrong :biggrin:


 ha, thats what I get for just copying the other one. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice game thread ToddMac!!!

Hopefully the team will bring their A game to the MSG as they usually do against the Knicks. 

Lets go Nets! :clap:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

*vs the knicks will we play against marbury and fransis?*

or is marbury still injured? and will fransis be ready to play?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: vs the knicks will we play against marbury and fransis?*

Marburby and Francis will be starting


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: vs the knicks will we play against marbury and fransis?*

wow the nets would get owned if this was nba live =]


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: vs the knicks will we play against marbury and fransis?*

I'm super excited for this game.

Whose doing PbP?

-Petey


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

why is channing frye on the starting 5 list


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: vs the knicks will we play against marbury and fransis?*



Petey said:


> I'm super excited for this game.
> 
> Whose doing PbP?
> 
> -Petey


ESPN!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Finchstatic said:


> why is channing frye on the starting 5 list


 cause finally Larry Brown realized he's pretty much the best thing going about the team and should have been starting all along?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> cause finally Larry Brown realized he's pretty much the best thing going about the team and should have been starting all along?


well that just doesnt make any sense. since when does Larry Brown use logic when creating a starting lineup


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> well that just doesnt make any sense. since when does Larry Brown use logic when creating a starting lineup


 that's true.

Frye started their last game, I'm assuming he will this one. Then again, who knows. Qyntel Woods could start their tonight for all I know.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

On paper the Knicks look like a very good team but games aren't played on paper. Nets will crush them.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> that's true.
> 
> Frye started their last game, I'm assuming he will this one. Then again, who knows. Qyntel Woods could start their tonight for all I know.


 :biggrin:


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: vs the knicks will we play against marbury and fransis?*



THE TAKEOVER said:


> Marburby and Francis will be starting


Francis didn't even practice with them yesterday so it will interesting to see how he meshes with the team. 
I think this is how it'll go: Marbury dribbles for 10 secs and then try to penetrate and dishes to Francis . Then he dribbles for 10 secs and then puts up a shot. rinse and repeat


----------



## coolblue (Apr 28, 2005)

The Nets need to take this game seriously because both Marbury and Francis will be very motivated to show that they can work together. If they both get hot it could spell trouble for the nets. The Knicks may not make it in the playoffs but they will win some games. However, if we play our game we should win. :clown:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

lets get this party started! :cheers:= nfire:= :rock: = :djparty: = :fire: = :buddies: =:cannibal:


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

>.<.... cant wait.....


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

damit.. i cant watch it goin to da movies srry guys imma just watch the replay tonite at 1 on MSG.. GO NETS!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

OOOOOOH RETRO NIGHT!!!!!!! nets with home '76 i believe and knicks with blue


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

to tell u the truth i expect the knicks to win


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> to tell u the truth i expect the knicks to win


 I had picked the Nets in the pick'em!

And I'm the pick'em leader for the month sir...

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> to tell u the truth i expect the knicks to win





Shut up, You're not even a nets fan. Get outta here


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Petey said:


> I had picked the Nets in the pick'em!
> 
> And I'm the pick'em leader for the month sir...
> 
> -Petey


lol... u MUST be right then.. :angel:


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

oh sorry thought that frye was the one who the knicks traded for francis. :eek8:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Interested in seeing how Collins defends Curry tonight.

Anyway... Nets win the tip.

RJ over Francis... hits.

2-0, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Francis to Q, misses.

Kidd w/ the board.

2-0, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Rj hits, and the Nets take a 2-0 lead.

QRich misses, rebound Nets.
Vince hits a three. 5-0 Nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VINCE!!!!!! 26 footer swoosh 5-0 Nets


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

does Crawford have a Grill?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter from down town.

Nets abusing the Knicks smaller guard to start off.

Marbury is off...

5-0, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

F'N Krfstic wtf he dribbling 80 times not going nowhere
needs to hit weight room.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Krstic, Krstic called on the turnover.

Collins fronting Curry, Q misses, Collins w/ the board.

Nets misses.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mabury to the line as he draws the foul on JKidd.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brown is not happy as Marbury is way off on the 2nd, and misses both.

Kidd to RJ.

RJ out to Collins, misses.

5-0, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

offensive foul on nenad, his first.

Q misses, rebound COllins.
Kidd misses, rebound marbury. Marbury fouled by kidd, goes to the line. Misses both. 

Collins misses, rebound Q.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Curry misses, Carter w/ the board.

Nice D by Curly.

RJ misses the 3.

5-0, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Curry misses, rebound Nets.
RJ misses a three, rebound Frye.

Francis misses, rebound Collins.
Foul on Francis, his first.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

5-0 Nets with 11 min +

now its still 5-0 with 8 min to go

cmon


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ on Francis, Francis misses, Collins board.

Foul called.

On Francis.

Nets ball out.

Kidd to posting RJ.

RJ out to Kidd.

Kidd 3!!!

8-0, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd nails a three. 8-0 Nets.

Frye misses ,rebound Collins.
Collins turns it over, Marbury turns it back over.

RJ lays it in. 10-0 Nets
Time out knicks.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets go Nets!! :clap:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

LMAO 10-0 Nets

wow Knicks suck


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury to Frye, Frye misses, Collins board?

Collins pass picked off.

Kidd to RJ on the break.

RJ hits.

10-0, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

give the ball to vc


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

7:44 to go in the 1st.

Nets up 10-0.

Time out (Knicks).

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

im back =) only for now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets seem to be getting a good amount of cheers...maybe some knicks fans are already switching over before the brookly move?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

beautiful start by the nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> give the ball to vc



Unreal....10-0 Nets and this is what he says?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> give the ball to vc


 Why would the Nets stop to ISO Carter now if the Knicks are missing and turning over the ball left and right?

The score is 10-0...

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I love playing the Knicks.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wow two easy baskets for the knicks

10-4 NETS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Crap 10-4 getting sloppy

Jason Collins so useless


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Francis hits. 10-2 Nets.

Nets turn it over, Frye dunks. 10-4 Nets.

Vince hits. 12-4 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks throwing in, Francis bringing it up.

Francis played by Carter, drives and hits.

Kidd to Collins.

Kidd to RJ, picked off.

Marbury to Francis to Frye, and hits...

Where was the hold call on Francis?

10-4, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

LMAO KIDD just f'n with them

14-4


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter w/ a sweet move in the post... hits.

Carter blocks Francis.

Kidd down the lane with a sweet move.

Q's pass out of bounds.

14-4, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Francis blocked by Vince.

Kidd hits in transition. 14-4 Nets.

I love how the Nets backcourt is looking to dominate this new knicks backcourt :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter backing his way, holding foul, on Francis...

Knicks complaining there was no travel.

Francis has 2.

Jamal time?

14-4, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

14-4 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on Francis, his 2nd. Jalen comes in for him.

Vince hits both from the line. 16-4 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter wit 7 points

nets up by 12


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Collins with 5 rbs. Maybe he is saying " No Thomas!" ,)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brown goes to Rose.

Carter hits both free throws.

Q called on the offensive foul, nice play by Collins.

16-4, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

qrich wit an offensive foul nets ball

carter to rj for the SLAM!

18-4 NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Offensive foul on Q. Collins draws the charge.

RJ with the dunk under the hoop. 18-4 Nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

God I love playing Knicks

20-2 vs. Knicks since Kidd came with Kidd in lineup.

18-4 lead tonight 5 Min


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets 20
Knicks 4


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Q misses, rebound NEts
NENAD WITH THE DUNK ON THE BREAK! 20-4 Nets

Time out Knicks, after a second 10-0 run.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness Krstic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

And let the boos begin for the Knicks.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd to krstic for the SLAM!

20-4 NETS

10-0 run by da nets!!!

TIMEOUT-KNICKS!!


B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ w/ the slam.

Kidd w/ the board... down to Krstic, Krstic with the NASTY slam!

Knicks time out again?

20-4, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Noodfan said:


> Collins with 5 rbs. Maybe he is saying " No Thomas!" ,)


Collins has really been huge for the Nets, specially these last few games. :clap:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Kidd heard those ESPN *****es pick the Knicks to win. Take this ****ers


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

how the hell you have TWO 10-0 runs in ONE quarter? The FIRST!

Man I love being a Knicks fan :laugh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brown wishes he were playing Live right now, he would be winning.

Q gets the ball, goes up with the tough angle and hits.

20-6, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Kidd, Kidd misses... cause he wasn't shotting a 3.

Knicks turn it over.

4:14 in the 1st.

20-6, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj misses

3 sec violation on the KNICKS

kidd misses the three

ROSE BLOCKED BY RJ!!

RJ ON THE OTHER END WIT THE LAYUP!!!

22-6 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Kidd, misses the 3.

Knicks get the long board, running...

BLOCK BY RJ FROM BEHIND!

RJ hits.

22-6, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Frye is gonna be a stud.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

frye off glass 

krstic gets fouled by frye


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Frye goes glass, hits.

Collins, Krstic Krstic puts it on the floor, making it look ugly, goes at the basket, foul on Frye.

22-6, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Frye is going to be a good basketball player.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why doesn't Vince Carter run the break?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

krstic makes one out of two in the line

rose beats rj to the basket for the layup

23-10 NETS

TIMEOUT NETS

2:46 left in the first


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ goes 1 of 2.

Rose puts it on the floor, and goes glass w/ the layup, Nets time out.

23-10, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

guys imma go now GO NETS!! srry to leave so early!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

AJC NYC is me
The biggest Nets Fan


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

SOO CLOSE TO 1000 posts!!.... o well


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Go Nets


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Frye is gonna be a stud.


 :clap: :cheers:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

"Put it in my mouth, Marv! Put it in my mouth!"

LMAO!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rotf::rotf:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

dope jordan commercial


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Frye is gonna be a stud.


The next time he guards somebody will be the first time.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm watching the ESPN HD feed with the YES announcers.

It's not perfectly synched, but it's close enough.

MSG is worse but has a better picture.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

i dare someone to defend jason collins i dare!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ghoti said:


> The next time he guards somebody will be the first time.


just stuffed the crap out of jason collins

now what u gonna say


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

great are u kidding me?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Eddy Curry would look nice in a nets uniform


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

curry hits, gets fouled and hits the ft. 23-13 Nets.

Mo Taylor in for Frye.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> i dare someone to defend jason collins i dare!




Can you guard Curry? Get the **** outta here and come back when you can guard Shaq, Duncan etc... ****in ****


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

soo is the new guy gonna play?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Cliff, misses, RJ with the board... Collins blocked.

Knicks miss, Kidd board.

Carter misses.

Curry with the 2nd chance, misses, 3rd chance, hits and fouled.

Carter hits from the post?

Carter has 9.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> just stuffed the crap out of jason collins
> 
> now what u gonna say


 that was curry, not frye.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rose gets the step and is fouled.

Jamal and Rose are the back court now.

Rose misses the 1st.

Wright checks in, RJ out.

Misses the 2nd.

25-13.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd drives, kicks to Wright, misses, Rose drives the lane and is fouled.

Foul on Wright.

Knicks are 1 of 5 from the line right now.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I like this white jerseys


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rose hits the 1st.

Rose hits the 2nd.

25-15.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Can you guard Curry? Get the **** outta here and come back when you can guard Shaq, Duncan etc... ****in ****



dude ur gay as hell 3.5 ppg 4 rpg in 30 mpg 41% just gets blocked 80x per game verticle of 2

stop sukin him


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter, to Kidd, to Carter, to Kidd, Kidd misses.

Nets might get last show, 3 second differential.

Jamel breaks Kidd down, Knicks turn it over.

Knicks 24 second shot clock violation.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Rose hits at the line. 25-15 Nets.

Kidd misses a three, rebound Knicks.
Knicks called for a shotclock violation.

Kidd misses at the buzzer

*End of 1st*
Nets 25
Knicks 15


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

In to Kidd at 3/4, goes the length, takes a fadeaway, misses to end the quarter.

25-15.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jizzy, carter15, both of you grow up and stop with the name calling.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

theKidd-5 said:


> soo is the new guy gonna play?


 Ah... no?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> dude ur gay as hell 3.5 ppg 4 rpg in 30 mpg 41% just gets blocked 80x per game verticle of 2
> 
> stop sukin him




Answer the damn question you 12 year old . Can you guard Shaq?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Jizzy, carter15, both of you grow up and stop with the name calling.


who the heck defends jason collins anyway

the guys the reason we 30-23 and not 36-17 and contenders.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Carter15nets is not a nets fan i repeat Carter15nets is not a nets fan
He likes the heat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Answer the damn question you 12 year old . Can you guard Shaq?


oh wow 1 good game he guarded him and he not same shaq

look what shaq did to him with lakers


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> who the heck defends jason collins anyway
> 
> the guys the reason we 30-23 and not 36-17 and contenders.


Lmao at kids nowadays know how to do the math.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> who the heck defends jason collins anyway
> 
> the guys the reason we 30-23 and not 36-17 and contenders.


 I'm not going to go into the whole argument for Collins value to this team for a 20th time. He is more important then his PPG and RPG show.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> just stuffed the crap out of jason collins
> 
> now what u gonna say


1. Big deal.

2. Frye is overrated.

3. Your team is getting killed in this game.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I had enough of Carter15Nets in these game threads. He pisses the hell out of me. He is 12 years old and is a heat fan. He pisses me off to much


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I like this white jerseys



For? and did they change?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> 1. Big deal.
> 
> 2. Frye is overrated.
> 
> 3. Your team is getting killed in this game.


 4. Frye wasn't the one who made the block.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm not going to go into the whole argument for Collins value to this team for a 20th time. He is more important then his PPG and RPG show.


dude gets 2 pts 1 reb in 35 minutes some games

thats no production 

if we just had 10/8 from that position which is average we would be 6 games better at least


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> oh wow 1 good game he guarded him and he not same shaq
> 
> look what shaq did to him with lakers




He didn't even start. He also guarded Duncan, Curry, KG, JON... all guys who would kill us. Please go away and never come back


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn in as well as Cliff.

Taylor misses, Wright board.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets miss, Carter w/ the board?

Carter fires and misses.

Q w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> dude gets 2 pts 1 reb in 35 minutes some games
> 
> thats no production
> 
> if we just had 10/8 from that position which is average we would be 6 games better at least


 Look at the +/- for when he's on the court. He goes out and the team gives up more points. He's not in there for his scoring.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

8 point game


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> 8 point game





Why are you still here?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

VC_15 said:


> For? and did they change?


Nets old school jerseys.

Vince's shot is off so far


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Look at the +/- for when he's on the court. He goes out and the team gives up more points. He's not in there for his scoring.


where can i get +-


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mo in the post, and Krstic responds.

Krstic called on the foul?

Malik hits... to the line too?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Malik Rose with an AND 1?!?!?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> where can i get +-


popcornmachine.com or something. ask dumpy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rose gets another chance at the free throw.

He hits.

27-20, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> where can i get +-


 82games, that website has the +/- for all the players/lineups.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> where can i get +-


GET THE STARTERS IN NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWw


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

what is krstic doing wright was cutting and wide open for dunk


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is it just me or the lead changed drastically once Vaughn came in


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

our offense blows with jacques vaughn at the point.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Is it just me or the lead changed drastically once Vaughn came in


nice i am not alone in noticing this.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Jalen inbounds.

Rose gets it back, misses the 3.

Padgett w/ the board.

Vaughn still in, but RJ is back.

Knicks called on a defensive 3!!!

YES!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 82games, that website has the +/- for all the players/lineups.


Hes -4.1 overall though


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

vauhgn needs to get out of there!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

the play drops dramatically with our bench


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wright get out of the nba now!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Bron 21 Pts 6 Dimes 5 Rebs @ Half


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> wright get out of the nba now!


he gonna be a star when he starts next year (rj, collins, illic, 2 firsts for KG)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 4. Frye wasn't the one who made the block.


LOL.

That, too.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

That proves it right there. How was that a foul on Wright? Rose is a veteran and he got a cheap call.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Carter15nets is not a nets fan i repeat Carter15nets is not a nets fan
He likes the heat!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> Carter15nets is not a nets fan i repeat Carter15nets is not a nets fan
> He likes the heat!!!!!!!!


say what


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> Carter15nets is not a nets fan i repeat Carter15nets is not a nets fan
> He likes the heat!!!!!!!!




We all know that but for some reason Petey hasn't suspended him or Vinsane yet


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets and Knicks are 71-71 in history.

Haha, Marc jabbing at the Knicks.

It's great.

It's a shame the Nets have tied it up after the lead the Knicks built.

LOVE'N it!

...

Wright with a nice move to draw the foul.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul was on Mo.

Wright hit both?

32-22, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

GET A ****ing rebound!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Francis misses over RJ.

Malik gets it over Padgett, foul on Scott.

Knicks side out.

32-22, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO how is that a foul??????


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rose misses the 3.

Cliff called on the charge.

Collins in for Cliff as Cliff has 2.

Curry back too.

32-22, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

man it was 20-4 nets with 5 min to go

now its been ugly since


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow get a f'n rebound


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Th refs are getting bought off!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Is Boki at the game?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Francis drives, misses, gets his own board, fouled by RJ.

Knicks' side out.

32-22, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins w/ some nice D forcing Curry under the basket... stops... called traveling.

32-22, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd back, Kidd way off, Wright w/ the save, but to Francis, Padgett w/ the steal.

RJ to Padgett, back to RJ.

RJ to Padgett to Wright, to Padgett, misses, Wright tries to save it, but to a Knick, Rose hits.

Time out.

32-24, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

offense goes pathetic with vc on bench


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Carter15nets is not a nets fan i repeat Carter15nets is not a nets fan
He likes the heat!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> offense goes pathetic with vc on bench


I actually agree with you


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

What happened to uncle Cliffy? I thought the allstar break will freshen him up but it had the opposite effect


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

Boy, Wright is trying, but he looks pretty bad. Saves the ball and pretty much hands it to the Knicks. Next time down he bobbles a simple pass in stride causing him to have to pass it off to Padgett for a prayer 3-pter, and then he saves again and can't hit it off a Knick who was standing smack in front of him. 

He looks very nervous.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AJC NYC said:


> Carter15nets is not a nets fan i repeat Carter15nets is not a nets fan
> He likes the heat!!!!!!!!


 Dude... stop.

I like Prince, and I like Wade.

That mean I'm a Piston and Heat fan?

Alot of players are fun to watch.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

get vc in there


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Down to 6

RJ fouled no call, Curry REB

Rose DUNK

16 point lead down to 4


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince's last 3-4 shots have been jump shots....and he's missed all of them.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks hits, and Carter misses.

Marbury is stroking it now.

He has his 1st FG.

RJ with the step, puts it up, has contact but no foul.

Malik out, and hits, nice pass by Starbury!

32-28, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter in the lane, puts it up, no good, but Knicks on a loose ball foul.

Francis w/ his 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Changed to Curry.

Carter to RJ, RJ w/ the slam.

Marbury to the rim with a pretty move.

Nets turn it over.

Q from deep, Carter w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Krstic for 2

36-30 NJ


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic... back in, hits.

Frye called on an illegal pick.

36-30, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ is bleeding, Officals call time out.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i want a new bench


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on nets!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter, Carter to Kidd, misses the 3, but Knicks tip it out of bounds.

TV time out.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

give the ball to vc


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

kidd is 2-8.. >.<


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> give the ball to vc


id have to agree right now


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

In to RJ, to Carter, Carter drives... misses.

Curry miss, nice D by Collins, Krstic w/ the board.

Kidd to Carter.

Carter to RJ, to Krstic...

Krstic is 4 of 4 now.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nenad 4-4 fgs... =]


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Frye puts it on the floor and scores.

Kidd to Carter.

Carter misses.

Frye w/ the board.

Called on the foul, and then Frye is 'T'ed.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

why frye being a punk

vc was hammered


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

hopefully vince comes out strong in the scond half again


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

whats kidds problem tonight?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Frye has his 3rd.

Kidd is short on the freer throw.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

carter 3-4 in the first qtr
0-6 since


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff back.

RJ to Cliff, Knicks switch.

Mo holds RJ. Foul called.

Knicks over the limit now.

RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what are the refs problem


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ pushes it to an 8 point lead.

40-32, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Curry in the post, fouled by Cliff, his 3rd, called in the act of shooting.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

whats going on with cliffy?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Curry is good on the 1st.

Curry hits on the 2nd...

Kidd to Cliff, to Kidd, Kidd brings it up.

Down to Carter, Carter to Collins, Collins is fouled. On Taylor.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

see any other pf thats a dunk

jason collins sucks


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Get The ****ing Rebound You ****ers


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> see any other pf thats a dunk
> 
> jason collins sucks


man quick whining


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

yea right hows that a charge?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I Hate Carter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince needs a big second half


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> I Hate Carter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> vince needs a big second half


why so u wont have to waste a viagra pill?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8: :eek8:


i was joking, venting the refs called a bull**** call.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

in other news.... wilcox 20 points 5 rebs 2 blocks.... >.< !!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> in other news.... wilcox 20 points 5 rebs 2 blocks.... >.< !!!


the sonics are losing to the magic, nuff said


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> the sonics are losing to the magic, nuff said


and thats wilcox' fault?

face of matter is he was was here how good would we be


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Can You Say Goltending!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

why kidd why


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

goaltending!!! wtf


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

curry has like no basketball iq


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

friggin eddy curry needs to relax


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter... TAKE IT TO THE ****ING RIMMM


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter You ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

we keep letting them stay in it


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc sucks in these retro jerseys

sucked vs sixers @ nj in loss earlier

6-22 vs magic

now 4-13 tonight


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

rj with the nice dunk. 49-38 nets


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

after going 0-9 Carter finally decides to drive lol. I just dont get him


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

WAwwwwwwwwwwwwww what a 3 pointer by J johnson at the buzzer. Atlanta and Indiana tied at 104 going to OT


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Krstic You Moron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I Will Murder These Refssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Krstic You Moron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOOL u do nto like anyone. First it was Carter and now nenad :brokenhea


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter Wtf??????


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VC should take it strong to the basket. Enough of these jumpshots.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

way too many 2nd chances for NY get the fn BALL DOWN to 7 again
sixers up 12


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I Will ****ing Murder These Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeffffffffffffffsssssssssssssssssss


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Why does Carter keep shooting these jumpers? the last time he drove he was rewarded for 2 fts.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KIDD with 4 fouls!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

kidd 4th nooooooooooo


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> I Will ****ing Murder These Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeffffffffffffffsssssssssssssssssss


you are becoming as annoying as the other two.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow 4 fouls on kidd?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Bulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll****


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

foul 8 mnutes after the play


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> you are becoming as annoying as the other two.


you are becoming annoying as the other two as well.

we can go at this, i suggest we stop.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

now cliffy is on 4 fouls.... wats going on?


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

the bench was scored a total of 5 points... NICE!


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> you are becoming annoying as the other two as well.
> 
> we can go at this, i suggest *we stop*.


note the bolded part.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> note the bolded part.


im not following?


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Every bench player we praise here on these forums starts sucking. First it was Vaughn now cliff


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> im not following?


considering that it was my first post in this thread, isn't it clear who needs to stop?


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

RJ is playing great


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> considering that it was my first post in this thread, isn't it clear who needs to stop?


no it is not, i was under the impression i have freedom to post whatever i want, within the rules.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Finally kidd with a shot


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Atlanta beating Indiana now 113-110 with 1:19 to go!!! J Johnson has 42 points


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rj playing big for us tonight


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Finally kidd with a shot


vince doing just as bad as kidd.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

persian pride said:


> RJ is playing great


Yes, he is.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

man why is kidd shooting all these shots... >.< drive drive drive....


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter, you got to sink BOTH of those.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG cliffy fouls again... his 5th.. curry to the line


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

funny how nobody has mentioned GET THE BALL TO NENAD


----------



## SUPERB (Jan 14, 2006)

Someone Explain Why Krstic Doesnt Even Attempt To Box Out And Rebound On The Offensive End Please?

He Is Killing The Jumpers From The Corners Though. Defensively He Is Killing Me!

Nenad With A Loooooong Jumper!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Krstic is 6/6

Rose the Net killer.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

nenad is a god.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nenad 6-6.... give him the ball!


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Nenad a nice shot..........Well done Nenad


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince with his first field goal...in like a million years.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Rose 15 off bench

the dude always kills us for some reason doesnt matter what jersey he wearing.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Rose 15 off bench
> 
> the dude always kills us for some reason doesnt matter what jersey he wearing.


he's really competitive with vince carter.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> vince with his first field goal...in like a million years.


no kidding


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter fouled, no whistle.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC is like 15 for 60 in 3 retro jersey night games.


----------



## SUPERB (Jan 14, 2006)

Seriously If It Wasnt For These Ny Turnovers We Would Be Losing This Game.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Rose Is A Punk


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What the heck kinda play was that Rose?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

by the way for whoever talked about how lebron was doing amazing at the half, he hasn't made a field goal yet in the 2nd half and now theres 38 seconds left, cavs down by 4.


----------



## SUPERB (Jan 14, 2006)

Where Is My Dude [email protected][email protected]


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lmao Vince!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

73-55 Nets END 3

VC 27 foot set shot


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

man vc hit ure ft! ><


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

**** lebron 8 of 19 from the line yikes!! let the Cav slide into 9th in the east begin!!!


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

carter hit a lonnnng three. nets up 18. third over

announcer: "Carter hit the three from somewhere in the Bronx!"


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Carter 3/4 from downtown, 3/13 from 2 point area


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Carter 3/4 from downtown, 3/13 from 2 point area


 go figure


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Let the boos come in baby. Maybe we'll get to see our newest NJ Net.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> carter hit a lonnnng three. nets up 18. third over
> 
> announcer: "Carter hit the three from somewhere in the Bronx!"


 :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

17 assists on 24 fgm for NJ, awesome ratio once again

knicks 10 assists on 20 fgm


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> carter hit a lonnnng three. nets up 18. third over
> 
> announcer: "Carter hit the three from somewhere in the Bronx!"




lol, I heard that


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets 1 quarter from going to 21-2 vs. the Knicks with Jason Kidd in the lineup.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

the dumbest person in sports is the guy who hasnt fired Isaiah!!! did u guys here about that company zeke took over that was in buisness for 55 years!!! now its bankrupt!!!!!!!!


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> 73-55 Nets END 3
> 
> VC 27 foot set shot


nice shot..........I think carter is angry now


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets 1 quarter from going to 21-2 vs. the Knicks with Jason Kidd in the lineup.


Nets vs Knicks is so one-sided.....I kind of love it however :clap:


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Are the knicks just missing easy shots or Nets defending well?


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Are the knicks just missing easy shots or Nets defending well?


A little of both. BUT for the past 3 games our defense has been superb :clap:


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Are the knicks just missing easy shots or Nets defending well?


A little bit of both but mostly the Knicks just plain suck.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Knicks are a f'n joke


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Carter and Kidd on bench now. Wright and vaughn are in


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Is the big 3 done for the night?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

SetShotWilly said:


> Are the knicks just missing easy shots or Nets defending well?


Knicks are just terrible


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

persian pride said:


> A little of both. BUT for the past 3 games our defense has been superb :clap:


Good to hear

btw Wright is 4-4 from ft line. A few weeks ago he couldn't hit one freethrow. good for the kid :clap:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

77-56 Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Knicks are going to be held to a new season low!!!!!!! The ESPN guys can take this and eat it


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

the cavs have back to back against pistons oh boy!!!!!!


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Good to hear
> 
> btw Wright is 4-4 from ft line. A few weeks ago he couldn't hit one freethrow. good for the kid :clap:


yes, good point, the kid is a good player. He could be a big part of our team next year :cheers:


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

carter had a nice layup to beat the shot clock. i hope he and kidd attack in the rest of the fourth. nenad needs the ball!! rj too..


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

dang put the starters back in before its down to 10


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

squaleca said:


> the cavs have back to back against pistons oh boy!!!!!!


it is very important for us to finish with a better record than cavs. If we can finish with 2nd or 3rd seed that would be great. However , we should not take sixers lightly. They are winning a lot of games and are very close to us


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

lmao cavs have back to back vs the pistons!! this will be the only time i have rooted for the pistons other then when they played the lakers in finals. (and when they were playin in the allstar game and the east were down. but that was before i realized that if the east won lebron would get mvp. especially if stern has anything to say about it. so then i was going for the west so one of them would get it.) anyway. go nets!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

A friend of mine actually thought Marbs and Francis had the potential to be the 2nd coming of Walt Frazier and Earl "the Pearl" Monroe. LOL.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

get the starters in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

7-0 Knick run

CHARGE ON RJ NOOOOOOOO

Never anything easy!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Frye picks up his 5th nice


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The Refs Wont Let Us Breathe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow curry chance to cut it to 10

was 21 2 minutes ago


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

****. knicks got it to within 12. fts coming for curry. 77-65 nets


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> get the starters in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


give Wright more right time.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Everytime Vaughn is in, the lead goes down. Jeez.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> A friend of mine actually thought Marbs and Francis had the potential to be the 2nd coming of Walt Frazier and Earl "the Pearl" Monroe. LOL.


 they said that on espn too.


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Everytime Vaughn is in, the lead goes down. Jeez.


Exactly, what do we have to lose by phasing McInnis in?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Formal Complaint, Every Time Curry Touches The Ball The Send Him To The Line


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Everytime Vaughn is in, the lead goes down. Jeez.


 seriously. youd think someone would see that pattern. i think we need a decent backup point almost as much if not more than a decent big guy..


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

That was a offensive foul on Curry!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Krstic 8/8 17 Points WOW


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Krstic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow... the Nets are over the limit with 8 minutes left??


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Francis showed a couple of good moves.......We should be carefull for the next 4-5 minutes....


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

wright throws an ally to kristc. nice!! kristc is soo good


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

9/9 19 points!

what a display by krstic


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

dude kristc is insane in the ****ing membrane. 9-9.

83-70 nets


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> seriously. youd think someone would see that pattern. i think we need a decent backup point almost as much if not more than a decent big guy..


Quite true. I've noticed that this problem with Vaughn has become more prominent these past few games. Actually, its the bench. The whole bench is terrible. Cliffy can be inconsistent as well.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Whats gotten into j kidd? all of sudden he thinks he is steve nash? please stop with these jumpers


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

RJ has been great in this game. He's working really hard on both sides of the court.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes it`s Curly time.. :banana:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

HOW WAS THAT not a FOUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nenad is on fire tonight


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> seriously. youd think someone would see that pattern. i think we need a decent backup point almost as much if not more than a decent big guy..


Why did we give up on mcInnis so fast..........I think as soon as he come back, he should be the back-up. I love vaughn, he is great, but he has been very slow and does not run the offense well. defensively he is great still


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

carter in for wright. nets lose it. frye loses it but off nets.. (?) knicks ball. commercial.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

justasking? said:


> RJ has been great in this game. He's working really hard on both sides of the court.


Actually, 1 thing about RJ that people forget, is that he is a great defender


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Go Nets


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Quite true. I've noticed that this problem with Vaughn has become more prominent these past few games. Actually, its the bench. The whole bench is terrible. Cliffy can be inconsistent as well.


 yes the entire bench is quite lackluster. but i think potentially wright could be huge. as he gets more and more comfortable and he learns what to do in certain situations he's really going to blossom


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

10/10 21 points!


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> dude kristc is insane in the ****ing membrane. 9-9.
> 
> 83-70 nets


If you noticed the last game, Nenad got into faul trouble and coach sat him down and then forgot about him. He had only 4 points...did you see the way that nenad looked at frank, he was ready to slap him...lol...this game he is proving himself


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow... Krstic is perfect from the field??? He's on fire!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

close it out jersey!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

krstic 10-10 21points


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

10/10

nads has it on automatic!! 

knicks score. nets lose it. francis fouled by rj. 2 shots coming

85-72 nets


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> yes the entire bench is quite lackluster. but i think potentially wright could be huge. as he gets more and more comfortable and he learns what to do in certain situations he's really going to blossom


Wright has been improving through each game that he is played. He just has to be more confident with himself and he will be alright.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH vince carter sick 3

4/5 from downtown
3/13 from 2 point area


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

88-72. carter hit a three. i think he is 4-5 now from three(?)


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Q-rich is a very poor shooter in career, maybe he is worse than Kidd's shot ability, i don't know why knicks want him.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

VC for 3............VC has been shooting well in 2nd half, he has 26 now


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

close it out NEW JERSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sorry, back.

Carter's pass nearly picked off... Carter to Cliff, Cliff misses.

Kidd almost picks it off, recovered by Marbury.

Frye is fouled.

88-77, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

jarkid said:


> Q-rich is a very poor shooter in career, maybe he is worse than Kidd's shot ability, i don't know why knicks want him.


Kidd's shooting is not bad, not great either. he CAN make shots...but he is incosistant and gets into long slumps. Overall his shooting is not bad at all


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Have a strong finish Nets!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Frye misses, now 8 of 9 from the line on the game.

Frye misses the 2nd.

Marv has magical powers.

RJ w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ now hits the jumper.

Marbury misses the 3, Collins w/ the board

90-77, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets never trailed....10-0 start never looked back so pretty much game was over 15 seconds into game


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Sorry, back.
> 
> Carter's pass nearly picked off... Carter to Cliff, Cliff misses.
> 
> ...


Petey where have you been??? I did not see any post?!! anyway good to c u


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

11/11 23 Points!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Krstic, Krstic is 11 of 11?

Frye responds.

92-79, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Krstic is not human


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow, Krstic is unbelievable. Still perfect!!! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson pushed.

Foul on Frye... number 6.

RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I WAS ABOUT TO BREAK MY TV. THEY ALMOST CALLED THAT OUT OF BOUNDS!!!!!!!!!!!! are they out of their minds?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Wright has been improving through each game that he is played. He just has to be more confident with himself and he will be alright.


 he also needs to get a little smarter. if you remember earlier in the game he tried to save the ball and just threw it to the knicks and there was no chance a net could get it. he did that like twice resulting in a score for the knicks i think. any way he would have been better off letting it go and making the knicks set up half court. the fact that francis marbury and rose were all on the court its was plain to see it was a fast break waiting to happen. like i said as soon as he learns to think faster and figure out certain situations better he'll be contributing quite well. get my point??


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

nenad 11-11 now.......... :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

persian pride said:


> Petey where have you been??? I did not see any post?!! anyway good to c u


I was posting earlier in the game. I'm ok, how are you buddy?

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Channing Frye is going to develop a nice offensive game, but his defense is atrocious. Just awful.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

I hope krstic dont shoot anymore so 11/11 dont f it up u know? whats record?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> he also needs to get a little smarter. if you remember earlier in the game he tried to save the ball and just threw it to the knicks and there was no chance a net could get it. he did that like twice resulting in a score for the knicks i think. any way he would have been better off letting it go and making the knicks set up half court. the fact that francis marbury and rose were all on the court its was plain to see it was a fast break waiting to happen. like i said as soon as he learns to think faster and figure out certain situations better he'll be contributing quite well. get my point??


Got it. Good observation. :cheers:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Curly is babyface killer.. :biggrin:


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Wow, Krstic is unbelievable. Still perfect!!! :clap:


Can you say "Player of the Game"?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

persian pride said:


> Kidd's shooting is not bad, not great either. he CAN make shots...but he is incosistant and gets into long slumps. Overall his shooting is not bad at all


yes, you are right.

maybe i should say Q-Rich is worse than kidd when his status is not good.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ pushes it to 94-79. 2 minutes to go.

Rose gets one from down town to fall.

His 2nd 2.

94-82, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> Can you say "Player of the Game"?


Definitely a candidate. Krstic and RJ have both played well in this game. :clap:


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> I hope krstic dont shoot anymore so 11/11 dont f it up u know? whats record?


I think the net record is held by kittles 13-13, But i could be wrong


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

how come kidd has more fg attempts then nenad??


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ misses, out of bounds off of Collins.

Curry gets it down low, fouled by... Carter.

Only his 4th.

Curry to the line.

94-82, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I dont know how many times i can say this, CLOSE OUT THE GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> Can you say "Player of the Game"?


RJ 10/15 27 Points 7 Rebounds 6 Dimes


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

persian pride said:


> I think the net record is held by kittles 13-13, But i could be wrong


 this seasons record is 8-8


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Curry misses on the 2nd, Kidd board.

Kidd buring clock.

Kidd down to Collins.

Collins misses.

1 minute remaining.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Kidd, Carter and Jefferson each have atleast 5 rebounds and 5 assists. WOW! That's our big 3 for y'all.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

CLOSE OUT the game!


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> I dont know how many times i can say this, CLOSE OUT THE GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Should give them a call. I doubt they read this forum during the game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Francis gets inside, scores on the scoop, and fouled.

Krstic was awarded player of the night by YES, he just fouled out.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

OMG, Krstic getting some love at the Garden! Im loving it!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

dang this game is not over.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

neoxsupreme said:


> Kidd, Carter and Jefferson each have atleast 5 rebounds and 5 assists. WOW! That's our big 3 for y'all.


 And 5 points!

Kidd misses the fadeaway.

Foul called on Carter.

Marbury to the line.

26 seconds to go, 8 point lead.

94-86, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> I hope krstic dont shoot anymore so 11/11 dont f it up u know? whats record?


i agree with you


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury brings it to 7.

Carter runs it down, Knicks not fouling.

Carter will shot a deep deep 3.

Knicks ball.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets win 94-90 wow 4 point win


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks close with a 3.

Francis flings it. LOL

94-90, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

that was an ugly ending!


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

dang francis. i woulda got maximum point in the score prediction if he didnt hit that three. crap!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=245138

Player of the Game!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Petey said:


> Francis gets inside, scores on the scoop, and fouled.
> 
> *Krstic was awarded player of the night by YES, he just fouled out.*
> 
> -Petey


Good. I didn't want him to mess up his perfect shooting night.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

DAMN YOU FRANCIS JUST COST ME 1 Million UCASH! :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> DAMN YOU FRANCIS JUST COST ME 1 Million UCASH! :curse:


 Haha, how good are odd makers?

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


> The next time he (Frye) guards somebody will be the first time.


Still waiting...


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

boy, doesnt that end of the game shot by francis sum up everything about francis


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Nets will win next 7 games for 11 game win streak then lose to rockets in houston!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

NetsanityJoe said:


> boy, doesnt that end of the game shot by francis sum up everything about francis


If you bet on the Knicks (?!) that was like Jordan over Ehlo.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

If you told me before the season started that Nenad would shoot 11-11 tonight and Larry Brown would look like a broken old man and have 15 wins I would have been delirious with happiness! :cheers:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> DAMN YOU FRANCIS JUST COST ME 1 Million UCASH! :curse:


Me too. I lost my bet because of that stupid 3point shot.   

It was a terrible finish by the Nets. But still, a win, no matter how bad, is still a win.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nets are now on pace for a 47-35 season.


----------

